# New Member In Alaska



## AK_Outback

We bought our first trailer today. Thanks to the forum I got it home safely today. This was my first tow ever and my TV is also new. I poured over posts for hours last night regarding towing in snowy conditions and gathered lots of great insight. We can't wait to put lots of miles and time in our '07 28RSDS


----------



## cascadia

Good times ahead! I'm new here myself. Lots of great info here. ☺


----------



## deepvee16

Very nice, congratulations. That's a nice size (and practical) trailer. Our friends have a similar model with 2 entry doors. They find that very convenient when they have guests or grandkids with them.

Obviously the truck will pull it with ease, you were smart to get a capable 3/4 tn.

Have fun!


----------

